# This thing still on?



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2005)

If so, it should be coming to a close.  Did we ever get judges?  Who is still in?  HAs everyone submitted before pics?  What are we being judged on?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

Good question

But a better question is....are you still hooking up the prizes?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2005)

Did I do such a thing?

Actually, I recall suggesting that I might, if:

1) we had set rules and judges; and

2) Robert offered up an equal amount of product.

I might still be able to be pursuaded.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

I remember that bit about Rob matching ...and I dont think he ever answered.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

can anyone find the original thread?


----------



## Du (Feb 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll buy all the prizes.


 
Thats what i found.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats what i found.


I've sit here for a few minutes now thinking how to respond.  I have no response, you got me.. asshole..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm still in.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey 

How have you been???

We've been great!  Gracie is 30wks now and sits-up, crawls, pulls-up and will stand holding onto something.  She says Hi and dada.  She is soooo smart


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 5, 2005)

My apologies...we have had some serious issues at work lately... but I have one judge and need two more volunteers.

As far as rules go, give me some input, what poses you guys want to use... etc.

What date do you want to submit pics... a week from today?  Two weeks?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 5, 2005)

my before pics are all int eh gallery.... and isnt today the deadline???


----------



## seven11 (Mar 5, 2005)

but i will need somebody to take pics of me so im gonna post my after pics later today, is that ok?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> my before pics are all int eh gallery.... and isnt today the deadline???


I thought it was the 16th?


----------



## Twigz (Mar 5, 2005)

I would be a judge if you like. You would need to tell me what im judging exactly.


----------



## TheWolf (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought the 6th was the deadline too, but I would'nt have any objections to pushing it back another week or two.  I think it would be a good idea to have mandatory poses for folks to post.  It may make it easier to judge.

If there are any objections to extending, I'll post what I have tonight.


----------

